# Corn IS Yummy



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

After a lot of refusing (he's the only one who wouldn't eat it) Emmit finally tried it and realized Corn isn't so bad after all and it tastes good. He stayed in the dish for over an hour eating the Corn.. he took his time because he takes the tinest bites god love him. But enjoyed it nonetheless!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

That is really adorable. I love the look tiels get when their eating.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Emmit looks so cute sitting there in that container pigging out.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. I'll be able to give it to him every day now.  (assuming it's okay to)


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

It is very nutritious and the birds love it. Too much for an underactive bird could lead to being overweight. I have one cockatiel hen and one budgie hen who are not allowed to have corn at all because they are food fixated and overweight.
I give corn under supervision, as you were doing. It goes off very quickly in the heat so I take away any corn that is not eaten promptly.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol...i guess corn is a hit!!! he is such a cutie!! im so glad he finally relented and discovered how great corn is!! thats one vegie i ahve no problem getting my tiels to eat!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*awww*

that corn sure is a hit and so good for them too! he is adorable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  I would give it once in a while, I heard that corn can kind of be like spinach with making it harder to absorb calcium properly.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I must agree!

Great pictures! Glad Emmit finally tried it and seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'm giving him corn a couple of times a week. (3 at the most)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I can't believe he wouldn't eat corn!! That's the first thing my birds look for in their salad each day.  I must say, Emmit is a cutie!


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

Woohoo! Finally. I haven't tried corn yet, I'll have to soon! I assume though I couldn't use canned corn right because of all the chemicals and junk?


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Raven2322 said:


> That is really adorable. I love the look tiels get when their eating.


I was gonna say that. It's so cute when they go all cross-eyed to look at what's in their beak. 

Edit: Justin, frozen or fresh corn is best. You can use canned, you just have to rinse it really well because of all the sodium.

Edit #2: Oh, and Halley won't touch corn.  Echo wouldn't either for the longest time...pretty much all she would eat was peas. But she eventually came around and seemed to like it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> I can't believe he wouldn't eat corn!! That's the first thing my birds look for in their salad each day.  I must say, Emmit is a cutie!


I know right! Tilly goes crazzzy for it, LOL. Maybe the color turned him off a bit.

You can buy fresh corn, that's probably the best way to go, I wouldn't use canned corn.


----------

